# bottle. by Airspops - Review



## Hooked (25/6/21)

​*bottle. By Airspops*

bottle. is a pod device developed by AirsPops (UK). It was launched in May 2021 and landed on our shores about two weeks ago.

It really does look like a little bottle and it’s quite an impressive device.

It’s the winner of the reddot award 2021. The winning product had to meet these criteria:
- aesthetically appealing
- functional
- smart
- innovative

*EDIT*
I made some mistakes in the specs. Thank you very much to @Timwis for letting me know. I'm posting this instead:




This is what it looks like:




Weight: 61g (with juice in the pod)
Fast Type-C charging cable
510 drip-tip

The body is made of recyclable aluminium, which will please the eco-conscious. Being aluminium, it should be sturdy enough to withstand daily wear and tear.

The pod (2ml) is made of strong, olive green PCTG UV, which offers some protection to sunlight – a must for South African summers!

The base of the bottle is flat, which means that it’s stable when one puts it down.

The pod is a side-fill with a comfortably-sized juice-port.

The airflow can be adjusted by rotating the entire pod.

The device is *child-proof* – a bonus for those who have children or are going to be around children. The device automatically switches off after a "certain time". Airspops doesn’t state what the time period is, so I tested it myself. After standing idle for *35 minutes*, I had to fast-click 5 times to switch it on again.

Airspops states that any e-liquid can be used *BUT: *

1.0ohm coil – “recommended 40 – 50% VG e-liquid”
0.6ohm coil – “recommended 40 – 60% VG e-liquid”
The above information is printed on the respective boxes.

Only the 1.0ohm and 0.6ohm coils are available.

Only the 1.0ohm is in the box, pre-installed in the pod.

The coils are the push ‘n pull type, so easy to remove and replace.

The firing button is tiny, but it’s raised slightly so that one can feel it.




*My vaping experience with bottle. :*

*I like:*

I love the unique shape! What a welcome change from the oblong or box shapes of other pod devices.

Because of the round shape, it’s very comfortable to hold.

It’s small enough to hold in the hand (even a small hand) and stealth-vape!




I enjoy the 510 drip-tip.

There’s only a slight amount of condensation – and that after using it for three days.

*I don’t like:*
The colour of the pod. Olive green is just not my favourite colour and, being a dark colour, it’s difficult in low lighting to see how much juice is left.

Only one coil is in the box. It’s most unusual these days to receive only one coil and I do feel that both the 1.0ohm and 0.6ohm coils should be included.

The tiny firing button. There’s nothing wrong with the way that it works; I’m just not used to such a small firing button.

The auto-lock function. I'm never with children and it's a bit irritating to have to switch the device back on when I want to use it.

*OVERALL IMPRESSION*
It’s a YES from me on both appearance and functionality.
In particular, I think this is a good pod device for those who tend to be hard on pods e.g. just throwing their device into a bag etc.!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (25/6/21)

@Modyrts You were looking for something new.


----------



## Modyrts (25/6/21)

I actually lowkey really like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (25/6/21)

Very good write up, when i saw Airspops i was sceptical but find myself quite liking this, nothing against the review but don't understand the claims of Innovation as i must of missed that part unless they are meaning aesthetically innovative because i don't see anything else new! Having a 510 drip tip fitting for me is massive as i am particular with drip tips!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/6/21)

Timwis said:


> Very good write up, when i saw Airspops i was sceptical but find myself quite liking this, nothing against the review but don't understand the claims of Innovation as i must of missed that part unless they are meaning aesthetically innovative because i don't see anything else new! Having a 510 drip tip fitting for me is massive as i am particular with drip tips!



Yes, it does seem a bit weird to have a 510 drip-tip on such a small device, but I like it! 
Perhaps the child-lock is the innovative part?
btw Airspops/Airscream is very popular here, especially the disposable pods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)

Hooked said:


> Yes, it does seem a bit weird to have a 510 drip-tip on such a small device, but I like it!
> Perhaps the child-lock is the innovative part?
> btw Airspops/Airscream is very popular here, especially the disposable pods.


When i said massive i mean massive pro!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

